# Netzwerk VISTA XP



## Spelmann (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich möchte einen VISTA Rechner mit einem XP Rechner über einen Router miteinander vernetzen. Vom XP Rechner aus erhalte ich Zugriff auf den VISTA Rechner.
Im VISTA Rechner wird mir unter Netzwerk der XP Rechner auch angezeigt.
Möchte ich auf diesen Rechner zugreifen, öffnet sich ein Eingabefenster für Benutzername und Passwort.

Nun das Problem. Gebe ich diese Daten ein, behauptet der VISTA Rechner, die Zugangsdaten seien falsch.
Zusätzlich verwirrend, in dem Feld für Benutzer steht nun statt _mein Name_, der Eintrag: _Rechnername/mein Name_

Beide Rechner, VISTA und XP, gehören der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe an, haben den gleichen Benutzernamen und das gleiche Passwort.

Das Topologierkennungspatch ist auf dem XP Rechner installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Wäre toll.


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du schonmal in den Freigaben der Dateien und Ordner nachgesehen, welche Benutzer alle da drin sind?

Vista tut sich damit manchmal etwas schwer zu akzeptieren.
U.a. auch mit externen Festplatten, die nur auf XP gelaufen sind und das erste mal an Vista angeschlossen werden.


----------

